# Clasificacion de transmisores y receptores por frecuencia?



## Barry (Mar 28, 2007)

hola a todos es que tengo esta investigación pero no encuentro nada al respecto el tema es:
Clasificación de transmisores y receptores por su frecuencia de transmisión
según yo entiendo q son los receptores y transmisores Fm y Am, pero no estoy seguro, si alguien sabe algo al respecto o conoces paginas donde hallar esta información se lo agradeceria
Salu2


----------



## mcrven (Mar 28, 2007)

Hola barry, estaba recorriendo un poco la web para indicarte algún link, pero no vi nada rápido así que, te respondo tu pregunta. Soy radioaficionado de Venezuela y puedo decirte lo siguiente:

Los prefijos que tu indicas se refieren a la clasificación de receptores y transmisores, según el tipo de modulación que utilizan. La letra "m" indica modulación: AM (Amplitud Modulation); FM (Frequency Modulation). En español: FM = Frecuencia Modulada y AM Amplitud Modulada.

Clasificados según la frecuencia de transmisión o recepción son: ULF; LF; MF: HF; VHF; UHF; SHF; XHF.

ULF = Ultra Low Frequency - Frecuencias Ultra Bajas: 0 a 200 Hz aprox.
LF    = Low Frequency - Frecuencias Bajas: 200 Hz a 200 KHz
MF   = Medium Frequency - Frecuencias Medias: 200 KHz a 1600 KHz
HF   = High Frequency - Frecuencias Altas: 1600 KHz a 40 MHz
VHF = Very High Frequency - Frecuencias Muy Altas: 40 MHz a 220 MHz (TV, FM, Radio 2 m)
UHF = UltraHight Frequency - Frecuencias Ultra Altas: 220 MHz a 1 GHz (TV, Celulares, Radio 1 m)
SHF y XHF son bandas de frecuencias de microondas (Radares, Telemetría, Satélites, etc.) del orden de los GHz.

Espero te sirva, sin embargo, te sugiero que revises internet un poco más a fondo.

Saludos: mcr


----------



## Barry (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola Mcrven, tu respuesta me sirvio mucho, ya con esta información me he puesto a investigar y ya tengo el tema un poco mas entendido, bueno muchas graciasSalu2 desde Durango Mexico


----------



## mcrven (Mar 29, 2007)

Me alegra haberte sido útil.

Saludos desde Caracas: tierra bolivariana.

mcr


----------

